
Computers in your clothes? A milestone for wearable electronics - sdabdoub
https://news.osu.edu/news/2016/04/13/computers-in-your-clothes-a-milestone-for-wearable-electronics/
======
sdabdoub
Fabrication of Textile Antennas and Circuits With 0.1 mm Precision (IEEE
Antennas and Wireless Propagation Letters)

[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?reload=tru...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?reload=true&arnumber=7110536)

